# Just started a freshwater 55 gallon aquarium. Any tips would be appreciated!



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have two plecos and two red tailed sharks that came with the tank. What fish would go well with these, and if anyone has any good tips on taking care of the fish, please feel free!


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

well red tailed black sharks are aggressive...

so stocking fish with them you need others that are nimble or fit to fight.

However I do now larger barbs work well with them. So you can take that route.


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, didn't know that about them. Would they harm the plecos that are in the tank?


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

melon barbs, rosy barbs... come to mind for me... melon's get to 6 inches like the shark... rosy's get to 5 inches.

tinfoil barbs are cool but get to 14 inches lol... 

I'm not a barb person myself so I can't help ya too much, but those two species are larger kinds of barbs.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

If you want an non- aggresive tank you can always rehome the sharks and the pleco . Craiglist is a good place. I always rehome with a little bit of food and a small rehoming fee. I know that some aquarium shops will take them and you sometimes can get credit to buy other fish from them.

I have a peaceful community tank in my 55 gal. tank. I have 2 Angelfish, 2 Boesmani Rainbow fish, 2 Bushy Nosed Plecos they only get 4-5 Max in size, 11 Rio Congo Orange Tetras, 6 Harlequen Rasboras, 3 Fancy Guppies, 14 Assassin snails. It's just that if you rehome the fish that you got with the tank you can put together a nice group of fish that can co-exist together or have a species only tank.


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

Are plecos aggressive at all towards other fish? Also, can Calico Ryukin Goldfish go with plecos or any other fish other than Goldfish? I'd be rehoming the red tail sharks if I got the goldfish or other types.


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

well pending your decor, keep it 'root' filled, suggestion use drift wood... pleco's are naturally found in highly rooted areas.

if it's adonis pleco, they can get up to 40 inches (takes a long time) ... pending the tank size. 

they are peaceful and can be kept with cichlids and large characins (Anostomids, Hatchet Fish, Metynnis, Pencil Fish, Serrasalmus, Tetras)

As for with goldfish, I'm unsure never tried, I'm not a huge fan of goldfish lol.


What kind of things do you look for in fish.... color, easy to keep, etc?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If these are common plecos, they will outgrow a 55g tank. Common plecos will grow well over a foot (up to 18" or more). There are smaller species of pleco that would be just fine in a tank of that size, though. Red-tailed sharks would be fine in the tank but I would suggest only having one as they can be really territorial with one another.

Do you know that pH and hardness of your water? That would help in making stocking suggestions.


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, slight change in tank set up. Right now I've got two placos and one blue gourami. PH has sat at 7.6 since the day I started it, tried to lower it the second day, but after that it just kind of sits at 7.6, and from what I understand, that's not a problem as long as it stays stable and it has. What other things do I need to test for, kinda new at this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

7.6 isn't too extreme. Most tank-raised fish should be able to adapt to this, if they're not already living in water with similar parameters.


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

What kind of fish can go in with a blue gourami and two plecos? I'm pretty sure my plecos are gold nugget plecos. Anything else I should be keeping an eye on besides my Ph? Also, how often should I clean the tank and what's the easiest way to clean it?


----------

